# DS Wfi



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

Does anyone know what the wait is like for  donor sperm at WFI? Do they have 'in house donors' or can the patients order themselves from xytex/cryos?
Thanks


----------



## Dramaqueen88 (Jun 30, 2014)

There are no in house donors.

They order from xytex for you, it took 3 months from choosing a donor to starting treatment. We were told we couldn't order our own.


----------



## Dramaqueen88 (Jun 30, 2014)

I was told it was 3 tries at iui and then 2 of ivf if they hadn't been successful, hopefully this hasn't changed! 

I think all they are all American yes. 

Thank you!


----------

